# New lens



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

WOW THAT FIRST PICTURE IS STUNNING! Great pictures! I'm jealous


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

After seeing all these pictures you guys are taking, I want a camera now. 

with wi-fi


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh my, that first photo is absolutely beautiful. What a breath taking spot. Great photos!


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

The first picture looks like a desktop kind of picture.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, great shots. You always post the best stuff.


----------



## Harley&Em (Apr 24, 2010)

What fantastic photos.

I did photography at college and since having DD and Harley I have really wanted to start again, but I want to get a snazzy camera... now to find the money 

The first pic is amazing and the action shot so impressive I bet you have loads of fun


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Amazing pictures, especially love the bunny ears in the last pic


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

2Retrievers222 said:


> After seeing all these pictures you guys are taking, I want a camera now.
> 
> with wi-fi


 
DITTO!!!! Absolutely breathtaking pictures, Rik!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

The first photograph - the sky is so stunning. Almost painterly - tells a story. I expect to see covered wagons appearing on the long journey west. This looks like a nice location to take a shot of over time to see the seasons and land change. Just great.

Love the last photo in the water. He always looks like he is on a mission - walking on water in this. His eye color is always so striking - he was a great warrior or leader in a past life...I just know it. (if we have those)  he commands his space.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

All I can say is "WOW!"


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow Rik, that first picture is absolutely beautiful! Great job!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice shots... The D2X is an amazing camera and when hooked up to the 24-70 f/2.8 you can expect amazing results as you've shown here .. 
Wonderful scenery and love you're PP on these shots...
Brilliant shot of a beautiful subject on #4, (hard to beat the Nikon 300 f/4) he looks as if he's having a real ball... .


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Stunning scenery. I always look forward to seeing your posts.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Breathtaking!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

looks like you have some serious competition there Rik.....................great photo's !!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Rik those are some amazing stunning pictures. Your wife is giving you some competition.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you 



Noey said:


> The first photograph - the sky is so stunning. Almost painterly - tells a story. I expect to see covered wagons appearing on the long journey west. This looks like a nice location to take a shot of over time to see the seasons and land change. Just great.
> 
> Love the last photo in the water. He always looks like he is on a mission - walking on water in this. His eye color is always so striking - he was a great warrior or leader in a past life...I just know it. (if we have those)  he commands his space.


Thanks ! It is a beautiful space and with all the water, especially for goldens.

*soxOZ: Together with the 70 200 it's almost everything you need 

Dave and BeauShel: I sure have competition : But it is fun sharing the same hobby.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

wow - that is some beautiful scenery!
what a lucky golden to have a backyard like that!
great pictures!


----------



## Wdaniel (May 2, 2010)

Where is this?


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wdaniel said:


> Where is this?


This is in Belgium. Just across the border were I live in Holland (Maastricht)


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Great pictures! That last one is awesome! It looks like he's walking on water. And look at those ears!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Absolutely STUNNING pics....WOW


----------

